# New guy here....



## Reginald Young (Sep 10, 2018)

Hello Brothers and Sisters. I'm here in search of knowledge that will manifest into wisdom. I've been training for 12 years always willing to continue to learn and grow my body and mind. Now I don't want to get to big...ha ha that one never gets old.

I've been doing PH's for the last 2 years (I took everything from Halo V to Tren Attack to Epi to Predator Plex) and had some good gains in both size and strength. 


However, I was using a crappy PCT and developed a bad case of gyno. I hit the Letro and got rid of it quickly enough, but I can't lie; it did have me nervous. 


Sorry for for the long post, but I'm here because I'm trying to take my weight training to the next level. I didn't have any kind of strength coach and/or someone smart enough around me to let me know how much money I was throwing away on BS products. I'm hoping being on the forum I can learn from some of you and develop a successful plan to build serious muscle. I haven't experimented with anything other than the pill version of PH's (I know that sounds pretty lame but I'm being honest) and am curious about trying a new system. 


I am a short dude (5'6") and weight 190. 


Thanks in in advance for any help you guys might be able to provide, I appreciate it.


----------



## brazey (Sep 10, 2018)

Welcome​


----------



## BadGas (Sep 10, 2018)

Reginald Young said:


> Hello Brothers and Sisters. I'm here in search of knowledge that will manifest into wisdom. I've been training for 12 years always willing to continue to learn and grow my body and mind. Now I don't want to get to big...ha ha that one never gets old.
> 
> I've been doing PH's for the last 2 years (I took everything from Halo V to Tren Attack to Epi to Predator Plex) and had some good gains in both size and strength.
> 
> ...



On behalf of H-AS Pharma ... Welcome to IMF .. be sure to sign up at our sister site too.. ASF.. 
Most of the same cats and same sponsors over there.. 


I can promise you, if you stick around... You'll find that you have everything to gain from being here.. 
Tons of knowledge and bro's willing to help out. 


And don't hesitate to reach out if you have any questions .. If I don't know the answer, I'll find it.. or find someone with it.. 

Welcome


----------



## zhong (Sep 11, 2018)

welcome


----------



## blergs. (Sep 11, 2018)

Welcome!!


----------



## eve-redlion (Sep 11, 2018)

welcome


----------



## Arnold (Nov 30, 2018)

Reginald Young said:


> Hello Brothers and Sisters. I'm here in search of knowledge that will manifest into wisdom. I've been training for 12 years always willing to continue to learn and grow my body and mind. Now I don't want to get to big...ha ha that one never gets old.
> 
> I've been doing PH's for the last 2 years (I took everything from Halo V to Tren Attack to Epi to Predator Plex) and had some good gains in both size and strength.
> 
> ...



Welcome!


----------



## botamico (Dec 4, 2018)

Welcome to the forum.


----------

